# New 8dio Library announcement tommorow (dec 4th 2015) Biggest release of the year for them!



## Hat_Tricky (Dec 3, 2015)

"We decided to save the best for last and will be releasing our most majestic library of the year later this month. The library is in a completely class of its own and we can’t wait to share more with you."

http://8dio.com/#instrument/25-days-of-christmas-2015/

Could this be 8Dio's all-in-one orchestra? Roman influence in the picture and unclear name. Can't be a choir (Lacrimosa), and if "majestic" is any indication, I'd guess a competitor to Albion/Lumina types. If they include some of their hybrid stuff and ethnic winds in a "Super-Lumina" type thing, I think it will be awesome.


----------



## toddbigelow (Dec 3, 2015)

Hat_Tricky said:


> "We decided to save the best for last and will be releasing our most majestic library of the year later this month. The library is in a completely class of its own and we can’t wait to share more with you."
> 
> http://8dio.com/#instrument/25-days-of-christmas-2015/
> 
> Could this be 8Dio's all-in-one orchestra? Roman influence in the picture and unclear name. Can't be a choir (Lacrimosa), and if "majestic" is any indication, I'd guess a competitor to Albion/Lumina types. If they include some of their hybrid stuff and ethnic winds in a "Super-Lumina" type thing, I think it will be awesome.



They've been working on an all brass library. I don't know more details than that, but they did take requests for features a few months ago. I recall something stated earlier about an early 2016 release, so this may be the announcement. I'm not really in the know, just guessing that is what they will release. 

The teaser is definitely interesting. An angel holding the whole world on fire. Majestica would fit with a brass library release. Let's hope the library is as world crushing as the statue!


----------



## EvanArnett (Dec 4, 2015)

Brass instruments are often described as majestic.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 4, 2015)

It's not Century brass


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 4, 2015)

It's not century brass. Those of us who know what it is are maybe more than a little annoyed...


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 4, 2015)

Arghh, all these riddles...


----------



## Red (Dec 4, 2015)

lol don't tell me it's 8W


----------



## zolhof (Dec 4, 2015)

Red said:


> lol don't tell me it's 8W



hahaha you beat me to it!


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 4, 2015)

I will not tell you that...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 4, 2015)

I wonder if it's gonna be a revolution, a new beginning, the dawn of a new age and deep-sampled.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 4, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I wonder if it's gonna be a revolution, a new beginning, the dawn of a new age and deep-sampled.


Something hyper-realistic, perhaps?


----------



## Guffy (Dec 4, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> It's not century brass. Those of us who know what it is are maybe more than a little annoyed...


A little.



Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I wonder if it's gonna be a revolution, a new beginning, the dawn of a new age and deep-sampled.


It's most likely gonna be a new era.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 4, 2015)

I think it'd be a false statement to say it's their biggest release 'of this year'...


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 4, 2015)

Getting the vibe that it's a mic-limited version of 8W, judging from some V8P reactions. Could be wrong though.

Anyway, even if it isn't, what's the consensus on 8W? I've heard some people say they love it and use it for everything massive, I've heard others say that they find it sloppy and extremely hard to use.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 4, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> what's the consensus on 8W? I've heard some people say they love it and use it for everything massive, I've heard others say that they find it sloppy and extremely hard to use.


There's some parts of the library that i like and use alot, others i don't like.
Would i spend 1800$ on it again? Nah.


----------



## zolhof (Dec 4, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> Getting the vibe that it's a mic-limited version of 8W, judging from some V8P reactions. Could be wrong though.
> 
> Anyway, even if it isn't, what's the consensus on 8W? I've heard some people say they love it and use it for everything massive, I've heard others say that they find it sloppy and extremely hard to use.



If it turns out to be a mic-limited version of 8W, I'd love to hear some honest opinions about it, especially now that OT announced Metropolis. I'm in the market for this type of sound, but can only afford one library.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 4, 2015)

They already released the Titan choir as Lacrimosa. Is it the Destiny choir?


----------



## Guffy (Dec 4, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> They already released the Titan choir as Lacrimosa. Is it the Destiny choir?


I don't think anyone here is gonna spill the beans before 8dio does  I'm sure they'll announce it soon.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 4, 2015)

A new piano? :-D


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 4, 2015)

it's almost certainly going to be more expensive than the preorder price of the new Metropolis from OT.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Dec 4, 2015)

Probably another slap in the face for everyone who's part of 8VP and invested in those "exclusive" libraries. I'm still not part of 8VP yet, but since they released Lacrimosa, I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up taking the other libraries to the public too.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 4, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> it's almost certainly going to be more expensive than the preorder price of the new Metropolis from OT.


It will have to be extremely convincing then - Monumental Orchestra looks incredible, and aside from the nothing-quieter-than-mf philosophy, very comprehensive.


----------



## Andrajas (Dec 4, 2015)

If you wonder what the product is, check out their soundcloud page and you will find out.


----------



## zolhof (Dec 4, 2015)

http://8dio.com/instrument/majestica/

Pre-order price: $499


----------



## Ben H (Dec 4, 2015)

"Release Date: December 8th 2012" ???


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 4, 2015)

This definitely needs a reaction video - _with_ swearing. "_15 bass clarinets - you people are fucking crazy!_"

I kind of thought we already reached the limits of "epicness" in media music, and was honestly hoping a little bit that this particular fad was somewhat fading away by now. 8Dio and OT are really pushing it now.


----------



## tonaliszt (Dec 4, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> Probably another slap in the face for everyone who's part of 8VP and invested in those "exclusive" libraries. I'm still not part of 8VP yet, but since they released Lacrimosa, I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up taking the other libraries to the public too.


Yeah, I can imagine those who got V8P are pretty upset now...


----------



## Ben H (Dec 4, 2015)

n.h said:


> Yeah, I can imagine those who got V8P are pretty upset now...



Yep


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 4, 2015)

I bet it's going to be better than anything anyone has ever heard, including a real orchestra. It will make me Hans Zimmer-Williams - Gregson Willams - Newman - Newman - Newman - Newman with a single note, be the "no-brainer of no brainers".. in fact if you have a brain you won't even be allowed to buy this. It's oneof the requirements for being in the club... oh... and one more thing.... It'll get me more chicks than Motley Crue's tour bus and a discount coupon to Dallas Shoe Warehouse... I'm so f*cking down with 'dis jiggyness I can't stand it... 

(Just kidding)


----------



## zolhof (Dec 4, 2015)

Now that 8Dio broke their own rules, I guess it's safe to talk about V8P. Is there any walkthrough video for 8W? I'd love to hear the sections naked, it's hard to judge from the official demos.


----------



## Leeward (Dec 4, 2015)

Sounds a bit stupid if I'm honest. But I'll wait for demos.


----------



## toddbigelow (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes, will definitely need a walk through. A quick look at the articulations shows a couple of surprises. Double tongue articulations on the low winds but not the high brass. Also, one of the demos contains whole tone slides up and down, which doesn't show up on the articulation list. But I do like the sound of the library in general.

I'm not opposed to the epicness, even if it is over hyped by many companies. And yes, at some point more is not better, just more. Just have to purchase based on need and not hype, just like any other product. Heck, how many "best piano ever sampled" libraries are there on the market?


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 4, 2015)

It's truly unbelievable, right? I'm so pleased right now that I decided against 8W when I first got access to V8P. It looks like the differences between this product and the FULL version of 8W are minimal...And at less than half the price. 

Now they're two for two for releasing V8P products to the public and the real 'f*** you' is releasing the products arguably "stripped down" but at fraction of what you may have paid in V8P. Being in V8P can still be worthwhile IMO but there can no longer be any illusion that its products are exclusive.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 4, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> This definitely needs a reaction video - _with_ swearing. "_15 bass clarinets - you people are fucking crazy!_"



OMG! Best post! 

Maybe in the video they could also just start beating the sh&t out of one another with trombones and cellos? Or Troels could put on a pair of overalls, black out one of his teeth and scream "Hee-ya, we're the crazy motherf*ckers that sample massive crazy motherf*cking orchestras! Come on down and git yer epic big bang boomies and a free hot dog fer yer inbred kiddies!!! Shee-it and kaboodle we be the craziest sons a bitches ever to stick a deca tree where the sun don't shine! Hoo-Yaw" 

...or something a little less classy.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 4, 2015)

Well, atleast i'm not buying any V8P products again..

What's the purpose of V8P right now anyway?
Both of the V8P libraries are available to everyone.


----------



## Leeward (Dec 4, 2015)

Obviously I'm just speaking for myself, but I cannot fathom any opportunity which calls for ensemble samples of this magnitude. It might be an interesting sound but this just seems a teeny bit over the top.

But then some people will like it, so I'm not really complaining. I'm happy if people are happy. Unless it's at my expense, of course.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 4, 2015)

I guess 8dio was a bit deceptive when they said "what happens in v8p stays in v8p"... 

I have 8W and it is a great library, but honestly I'm a bit soured by 8dio's approach to abandonware and empty sales pitches.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah I'm not in V8P but it seems to me that Lacrimosa and 8W being pushed out to the public (even if the mic positions are a bit more limited) is a slap in the face to those who spent thousands on a pretty-much-exact-same library that's available for a quarter of the price... and to everyone.

The walkthroughs better blow me away, because Monumental Orchestra sounds absolutely gorgeous, and OT is at least known for updating some of their libraries.


----------



## SeattleComposer (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome to the club...


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 4, 2015)

So, this is a 8VP library, now being released to the public? I at first thought this was a brand new from scratch library.


----------



## patrick76 (Dec 4, 2015)

30 horns, well, a bit smallish but maybe I can combine them with Metropolis Ark. The question is, if I have my 50 horns playing a3, and I want to combine that with cowbell (per Rimsky Korsakov's orchestration treatise), does Majestica come with a cowbell ensemble that is capable of pulling that off?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 4, 2015)

patrick76 said:


> 30 horns, well, a bit smallish but maybe I can combine them with Metropolis Ark. The question is, if I have my 50 horns playing a3, and I want to combine that with cowbell (per Rimsky Korsakov's orchestration treatise), does Majestica come with a cowbell ensemble that is capable of pulling that off?



No but the Anvil ensemble may pull that off 

Also interestingly it can pull off the sound of Wagner's famous anvil 'dotted-rhythm' with an exceptional degree of ease.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 4, 2015)

But is it epic?


----------



## Mystic (Dec 4, 2015)

Been listening to the soundcloud demos and it sounds big. I kinda like that.
I'll be honest, I'm a little out of the loop since I don't have any 8Dio products but people seem a little pissed off at them. Am I correct in thinking that people who bought that all-inclusive pack are getting screwed and not getting new libraries?


----------



## ChazC (Dec 4, 2015)

Mystic said:


> Been listening to the soundcloud demos and it sounds big. I kinda like that.



Depends what it sounds like naked - sounds like there's quite a few extras going on. At least the Metropolis demos are 100% the product. It's all very well saying 'this is what it can sound like', and yes, it does sound fantastic, but what will it sound like if you don't have all their extra's?

Either way, it's a tough choice between them both. I love 8Dio stuff and don't own any OT (yet!) but I have to applaud OT for the very generous pre-order discount. I'll be waiting til I've heard both naked before committing. On face value, both sound excellent though. Win-win!


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 4, 2015)

givemenoughrope said:


> But is it epic?



Yes it is. You'll see.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 4, 2015)

Leeward said:


> Obviously I'm just speaking for myself, but I cannot fathom any opportunity which calls for ensemble samples of this magnitude. It might be an interesting sound but this just seems a teeny bit over the top.
> 
> But then some people will like it, so I'm not really complaining. I'm happy if people are happy. Unless it's at my expense, of course.



Maybe this is the "new norm"? Everything goes up to 11... Solo french horn solo from one talented dude? Screw that. Here's 90 guys wailing away, and that's for the intimate love scene. But soon Epic-ness will loose its bloom and all soundtracks will feature small sounds like taiko thimbles and gnat string sections. Still 3 mic positions of course... but with negative mics that actually suck the life out of the already pathetically thin sonic spectrum... 

This type of sonic offering will fit in with the new millennials who's playback hardware consists of a compressed mp3 file played through a mobile device into a single earbud all while they post a selfie on Facebook...

I am not making this sh*t up...


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 4, 2015)

From 8dio's Facebook page:

"Majestica is derived from our unique 8W library, which is a part of V8P. V8P 8W Black Edition stands apart in several ways. First of all its 4 times bigger. 8W contains a wealth of microphone options (including up to 5 spot mics and additional advanced hall mics). Secondly 8W contains a massive amount of custom analog synths designed to augment the orchestra. Thirdly 8W contains a substantial amount of sound design not included in Majestica and 8W has two additional add-on volumes and a third to follow and lastly it will never be available to the main public. The same goes for our V8P Emperium Choral Collection, which contains two full choirs (Titan and Destiny) and spot microphones - where as 8Dio Lacrimosa contains one of these choirs (Titan) with 3 microphone positions. In addition we have a completely new library coming for our V8Ps - that is the largest we've ever produced and the perhaps the most ground-breaking too. If any V8P's have additional questions - please write us at [email protected] - we are always at your service.:


----------



## rgames (Dec 4, 2015)

Am I the only one bothered by the fact that the pic of the clarinet/oboe players is mirror image? Sheesh...

I hate it when people throw in bogus musical images - the flute on top of piano music or the sax with mouthpiece upside down.

I expect better from Troels... Flip it and regain your credibility!



rgames


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 4, 2015)

Speaking from experience here - this is a very powerful and useful library for that crazy big/dense sound that you hear in lots of different places. Almost all the sections are well recorded and useful. It isn't for everyone, and certainly not a good all-around library by any stretch. I'm pretty sure I've heard it on a few TV scores too - particularly some action cartoons. Maybe you don't like the sound, or need it - whatev - I do and have and many others do too.

Make no mistake, this it is a serious contender for that sonic space. Albion ONE, and the new OT library are also both attractive alternatives.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 4, 2015)

Ryan99 said:


> Yes it is. You'll see.


I even think Adagietto's and even Sables' Ensemble patches are too big for me...and I've heard the walkthroughs....sounds great, but not for me. If they extended the divisi patches in Adagio to be more like the full section patches (or even more than that) I'd be all over it.


----------



## thov72 (Dec 4, 2015)

So Troels is in the game with Albion and Symphobia??


----------



## Alatar (Dec 5, 2015)

Wondering what HeadShot would have to say about this new library


----------



## willbedford (Dec 5, 2015)

Were the V8P members told that the libraries would only be exclusive for a limited time? I thought the whole point of V8P was that you'd have access to sounds that others didn't, so you wouldn't sound like everyone else.

Yes, this library has fewer microphone options than 8W, but it must sound close enough for them to be able to use the same demo tracks!

Obviously this is great news for most of us, but it seems like a disservice to those who invested in V8P...


----------



## Polarity (Dec 5, 2015)

I like fat-big sounds. 
In past when I was doing my hybrid orchestral-synths tracks, years ago with just EW SO Gold available to me, I often layered it with strings patches from Roland expander (D550 or JV1080) or Spectrasonics Atmosphere to make those parts get through a crowded mix (with synths, guitars and percussions) much better. 
Now, when needed, I layer different strings libraries of course and the same with brass or winds.

So, my question could be stupid for you now... but couldn't the Majestic big sound effect affordable the same way?
I'm not saying it will be the same, just similar result.
And of course with all those libraries in the end the money spent are much much more, but if you have them already is it logic to get Majestica just for the larger orchestra effect and not for the sound tone?
I didn't expect 8Dio and Orchestral Tools too descening in the "Albion battlefield"... I just bought Albion One yesterday... 

Told all that, I like the sound of Majestica heard in the demos, even if I feel they are too much drowned in reverb.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 5, 2015)

You guys who bought into the Studio 54 exclusivity thingie must be seriously cheesed off.


----------



## Christof (Dec 5, 2015)

I am concerned about the directions these companies take in the past, bigger, louder, more epic.
Silence can be epic too.
I wonder what's coming next.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 5, 2015)

Christof said:


> I am concerned about the directions these companies take in the past, bigger, louder, more epic.
> Silence can be epic too.
> I wonder what's coming next.



I could make you a library based off techniques used in John Cage's 4'33s.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm feeling that we are reaching a saturation point with "epic". I'm anxious to wait what the next trend is; hoping for symphonic metal.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 5, 2015)

tokatila said:


> I'm feeling that we are reaching a saturation point with "epic". I'm anxious to wait what the next trend is; hoping for symphonic metal.



60 distorted guitars in 5 part divisi, 15 unison amped basses, 10 drum sets doing polyrhythms, 7 vocalists doing different stylings (high Plant, devil growl, rap rock etc). I think it could be a thing.


----------



## Christof (Dec 5, 2015)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I could make you a library based off techniques used in John Cage's 4'33s.


Yes, a floor noise library!


----------



## willbedford (Dec 5, 2015)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I could make you a library based off techniques used in John Cage's 4'33s.


Already done  http://northernscoringtools.com/room-tone.php


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 5, 2015)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I could make you a library based off techniques used in John Cage's 4'33s.


Congratulations- you have been awarded "Reply of the Year."


----------



## SeattleComposer (Dec 5, 2015)

Christof said:


> I am concerned about the directions these companies take in the past, bigger, louder, more epic.
> Silence can be epic too.
> I wonder what's coming next.



"Listen to the rests." Some teacher told me long ago.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 5, 2015)

There was this guy named Miles....


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 5, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> There was this guy named Miles....



Miles Phalanx. I'd buy it. 14 trumpets + 16 Flügelhorns unison. Epic's never been this_ cool_!


----------



## catsass (Dec 5, 2015)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I could make you a library based off techniques used in John Cage's 4'33s.


The extended dance mix took Cage's piece to a whole new noise level.


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 6, 2015)

Is it deep sampled ?


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 6, 2015)

Mike Marino said:


> From 8dio's Facebook page:
> 
> "Majestica is derived from our unique 8W library, which is a part of V8P. V8P 8W Black Edition stands apart in several ways. First of all its 4 times bigger. 8W contains a wealth of microphone options (including up to 5 spot mics and additional advanced hall mics). Secondly 8W contains a massive amount of custom analog synths designed to augment the orchestra. Thirdly 8W contains a substantial amount of sound design not included in Majestica and 8W has two additional add-on volumes and a third to follow and lastly it will never be available to the main public. The same goes for our V8P Emperium Choral Collection, which contains two full choirs (Titan and Destiny) and spot microphones - where as 8Dio Lacrimosa contains one of these choirs (Titan) with 3 microphone positions. In addition we have a completely new library coming for our V8Ps - that is the largest we've ever produced and the perhaps the most ground-breaking too. If any V8P's have additional questions - please write us at [email protected] - we are always at your service.:



Makes me want to be part of V8P so I can use 8W! Sounds intriguing. One day in the not so distant future (or Galaxy) or something.


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 6, 2015)

Very difficult to tell from the demos what is what TBH, any of the fast stacc/spicc string lines sound like a smudged up mess. I mean what else would it sound like with that amount of players ?


----------



## krops (Dec 7, 2015)

Didn't 8dio in the past advocate a reduced number of players per section, exactly to avoid the paddy, smeared sound? Or was that Spitfire?


----------



## Vin (Dec 7, 2015)

woodsdenis said:


> Is it deep sampled ?



I'm sure it's a game changer.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 7, 2015)

Vin said:


> I'm sure it's a game changer.


But is it the next generation of sampling?


----------



## zolhof (Dec 7, 2015)

Strings and brass walktrhough videos:


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 7, 2015)

I was initially concerned about the small number of patches, but it looks like they actually have the articulations pretty well covered, and it sounds mostly pretty good, even if some of those brass arcs sound like someone just moving a low pass filter cutoff knob around.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow... 
I believe I will surrender completely to the power of the dark side this end of the year
and get all epic ensemble libraries that came out! 
So after some use I won't say: "oops, perhaps I should have got the other one!"


----------



## Tatu (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow.. I feel screwed.

EDIT: And I saw what they did there.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 7, 2015)

They must really need the cash when they're releasing something they said would be V8P Exclusive.


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 7, 2015)

Watched the videos. The string arcs sound wonderful, but - and I don't know if this is just me - but the rest of it... well, just doesn't sound like an orchestra.


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 7, 2015)

Tatu said:


> And I saw what they did there.



?


----------



## muk (Dec 7, 2015)

A 100 piece string orchestra only? I must say I'm a little disappointed with that. I would have hoped for at least double the number. Of course to do that you probably would have to seat the players on top of each other. Oh well. What a nuisance that these concert halls are all so small.

Anyway, I should have liked them to choose a different piece from Beethoven to demonstrate the interpretative powers of this library. One of the string quartets for example. Because with the fifth I can hardly hear a difference to the real thing.

On a more serious note: I'm waiting for a really subtle orchestral library. The next orchestral library that is marketed as being subtle I will instantly buy. Could be some years off though.Right now we are running head-on against the wall at the other side of the spectrum.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 7, 2015)

erica-grace said:


> ?


Just noticed something that seemed a bit "last minute".. Just a hunch. But I won't go into details.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2015)

8dio lost me over the whole V8P thing. They are miles behind Spitfire anyway imo.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 7, 2015)

What I would like to see from 8Dio are videos dedicated to legato and mic positions - if I found enough good material there, I might very well pull the trigger on this. With the current state of things, it sounds good but pretty darn wet and overly dense - would love to get some close mic demos.

Edit - Realized there are only mixed, decca, and far mics. Microphone video would still be useful, but it's sounding like what I hear is already as dry as the library can get.



Greg said:


> 8dio lost me over the whole V8P thing. They are miles behind Spitfire anyway imo.


Thing are rarely that straightforward - 8Dio is miles behind in some regards and miles ahead in others. IMO the V8P business was handled pretty poorly, but they have promised to offer members additional volumes of 8W that will never be publicly available, as well as a new "ground-breaking" library in development.


----------



## ChazC (Dec 7, 2015)

erica-grace said:


> Watched the videos. The string arcs sound wonderful, but - and I don't know if this is just me - but the rest of it... well, just doesn't sound like an orchestra.



The arc's are beautiful but I don't like those sustains at all - they sound very synthetic when chorded - single lines sound fine. All the brasses sound great though. I'm really looking forward to hearing OT's walk-through as I'm definitely trying to fill a gap in my library & one of these is going to get the nod.


----------



## Andrajas (Dec 8, 2015)

I just feel I need to defend 8Dio and their V8P business.

I'm a V8P member, and first of all, I'm very happy with the membership. I can't talk about it, but its more to it than just having access to these "exclusive libraries".

Secondly, All people here haven't seen it, but if you just read the membership agreement before joining, you know that this would happen eventually. If you read this and don't like it, you don't have to join the program. Hopefully, every person who bought the 8W, knew this and thought it was ok. So, as I see it, they have never promised anything, its pretty clear in the agreement.

Cheers,


----------



## Tatu (Dec 8, 2015)

Andrajas said:


> its more to it than just having access to these "exclusive libraries"


This is true.


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the post andrajas


----------



## IFM (Dec 8, 2015)

Play a chord and you can be up to 400 string players before you know it. I love satire!


----------



## Vin (Dec 8, 2015)

Bartók pizzicato patch is the only one that sounds good to me, strings/brass sustains and shorts remind me of Omnisphere patches - very synthy.


----------



## procreative (Dec 8, 2015)

I had the chance to buy its 8w predecessor in a discontinuation sale, if I had no other libraries it might have interested me but there are not enough articulations and some of the strings sound a bit synth, probably from being so many players.

I am a little shy of 8dio as I felt Adagio was rather inconsistent across articulations and the recent Legato Arpeggio left me rather underwhelmed. I also felt the "fast legato" add ons should have been offered as a cross grade for Adagio owners as they did not add much and were basically better versions of what is in Adagio.

I wonder how you prove though that there were actually 100 players vs tracking the same 10-15 players?


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 8, 2015)

Andrajas said:


> I can't talk about it, but its more to it than just having access to these "exclusive libraries".
> 
> Cheers,



I knew it! There's also some sort of secret handshake isn't there? You don't have to go into details like maybe your pinky finger is kind of in a hook position or something like that but, dang it, if there is a secret handshake I'm all in...

Or...

the "more than having exclusive libraries" is a secret forum where you all laugh at the non-club members? "Ha, those guys are so poor... they have to use East West and Spitfire stuff..."

Or... 

Troels sends out images to you guys of suckers like me that bought Apocalyptic Guitars hoping there'd be an upgrade with new content sometime in this century...

Or...

All of the above...


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 8, 2015)

dpasdernick said:


> suckers like me that bought Apocalyptic Guitars


The painful, painful truth.


----------



## Vischebaste (Dec 8, 2015)

Andrajas said:


> I'm a V8P member, and first of all, I'm very happy with the membership. I can't talk about it, but its more to it than just having access to these "exclusive libraries".
> Cheers,



This isn't aimed at you, Andrajas, as I'm guessing you're subject to some kind of "non-disclosure clause", but the whole "can't talk about it" thing sounds like something from Eyes Wide Shut. For me, 8dio's contrived exclusivity is a complete turn-off and as a result I would never buy anything from them as long as it remains in place, regardless of whether I'm shooting myself in the foot by missing out on their sounds.


----------



## EvanArnett (Dec 8, 2015)

Vischebaste said:


> This isn't aimed at you, Andrajas, as I'm guessing you're subject to some kind of "non-disclosure clause", but the whole "can't talk about it" thing sounds like something from Eyes Wide Shut. For me, 8dio's contrived exclusivity is a complete turn-off and as a result I would never buy anything from them as long as it remains in place, regardless of whether I'm shooting myself in the foot by missing out on their sounds.




Well, the first rule is, you're not supposed to talk about it. And the second rule is, you're not supposed to talk about it...


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 8, 2015)

Lots of guys here breaking the first two rules of V8P...


----------



## Andrajas (Dec 8, 2015)

dpasdernick said:


> I knew it! There's also some sort of secret handshake isn't there? You don't have to go into details like maybe your pinky finger is kind of in a hook position or something like that but, dang it, if there is a secret handshake I'm all in...
> 
> Or...
> 
> ...



All I can say is that those things do not happen in the program haha



Vischebaste said:


> This isn't aimed at you, Andrajas, as I'm guessing you're subject to some kind of "non-disclosure clause", but the whole "can't talk about it" thing sounds like something from Eyes Wide Shut. For me, 8dio's contrived exclusivity is a complete turn-off and as a result I would never buy anything from them as long as it remains in place, regardless of whether I'm shooting myself in the foot by missing out on their sounds.



I see your point. This is just something you agree on when joining the program. 



jacobthestupendous said:


> Lots of guys here breaking the first two rules of V8P...



Well, since 8Dio have been talking a little about the program openly, we can also do that. I have not actually written what you gain from being in the program, hopefully we are all fine :D


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 8, 2015)

*The first rule of V8P is there is no V8P... *


----------



## tokatila (Dec 8, 2015)

Whaaat? You have your own private bar too?

http://v8pbar.com


----------



## ptsmith (Dec 8, 2015)

Jay, are you allowed to work for more than one company? Looks like 8dio could also use a PR guy.


----------



## Bach (Dec 9, 2015)

I really like what I'm hearing on the youtube demos, I think that this library would be godsend for doing those cinematic trailers and fast without spending hours on orchestration when the budget does not allow. At the end of the day, I am happy if the client is happy. 
However, I am really surprised that they didn't show more of the legatos and they limited the demo to a few seconds before the end of the video.
Anybody (W8P guys maybe?)has any ideas on how they sound. I have Adagio Violins and love it but I agree that some bugs never got fixed even if I contacted the guys at 8Dio years ago.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 10, 2015)

Parts of this sound great. To me, the brass and woodwinds really stand out as something special. I really wish they had legato patches. The strings...., to my ears sounds more like a synth...., and no tremolo? My biggest problem with the entire library though is that you only get ensemble patches that don't seem to have much panning between the sections. IMO everything has that 'big mono' feel to it. 

I will say, it's got a sound of its own.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 10, 2015)

Am I the only one? 
the only one that after the initial very good impressions by Strings and Brass walkthroughs remained not impressed at all by the two new -Winds and Percussions - walkthroughs? 
To be honest I didn't like (listened just once for now) the sound of the Winds (I found them too nasty)
and Percussion... 
Well, maybe I'd like to hear some demos without all that oceanic reverb bath.
bah, perhaps it's also because I just bought Evolution World Percussion (and having already Hans Zimmer Percussions 01) that make me sastisfied with what I've already... and indefferent by this walkthrough.


----------



## Zelorkq (Dec 11, 2015)

I only tuned in just now and had a look at the youtube videos. To be honest I didn't find any of them spectacularly good. Some of the patches were amazing and there are more articulations than I expected from an "all-in-one library", but too often I thought "hm, sounds a bit like a pad of my old keyboard" (Strings, Woodwinds & Brass alike). Please don't quote me on that as it's a bit exaggerated , but for me this new library often didn't sound like an orchestra...
Maybe I prefer the smaller more detailed sound, but this here is not for me


----------



## Guffy (Dec 11, 2015)

Polarity said:


> Am I the only one?
> the only one that after the initial very good impressions by Strings and Brass walkthroughs remained not impressed at all by the two new -Winds and Percussions - walkthroughs?
> To be honest I didn't like (listened just once for now) the sound of the Winds (I found them too nasty)
> and Percussion...
> ...


As a 8W owner, the percussion is probably the most used part of the entire library for me.
It compliments HZ percussion very well.


----------

